# Arturo Fuente Exquisito Cigar Review - Lil' Flavor Sticks



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

What a great little smoke. I picked up a couple of these since they carried the Arturo Fuente name and were only a couple bucks. I figured what the...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Exquisito Cigar Review - Lil' Flavor Sticks


----------

